# ranger rrd?



## Lbronco96 (Jan 9, 2007)

Any one got any pics of these guys? Ive always heard but never seen any of them. Would be cool to check them out.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 9, 2007)

Well, they used to look like a Ranger...only with longer hair, but since Regiment finally got rid of the high & tight standard they look the same lol.


----------



## Lbronco96 (Jan 9, 2007)

yea I mean ive seen halo, scuba etc. pics of them. Pretty cool to see batt. giving some leeway on the dew and allowing different equipment options. Bout time right?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 9, 2007)

Lbronco96 said:


> yea I mean ive seen halo, scuba etc. pics of them. Pretty cool to see batt. giving some leeway on the dew and allowing different equipment options. Bout time right?


 
yeah, a lot has changed, I think its a definite positive


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 10, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> yeah, a lot has changed, I think its a definite positive



these guys Elite within An Elite?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 10, 2007)

They pretty much have a different mission, but they do get many o' cool schools and such


----------



## Dumb Grunt (Feb 7, 2007)

RRD has changed alot since the early 90's.  It's now a company (RRC) and they get a full on operators course where as before it was a bunch of schools on a catch as catch can basis.  Very nice place to be.

-STS


----------



## Max Power (Feb 7, 2007)

Dumb Grunt said:


> RRD has changed alot since the early 90's.  It's now a company (RRC) and they get a full on operators course where as before it was a bunch of schools on a catch as catch can basis.  Very nice place to be.
> 
> -STS



Just saw that change (RRD to RRC) when they had their Army wide recruiting announcement on AKO.  Its not just for guys in Bn, anyone, anywhere, E-5 and up with a Tab can try out.

Curious how it works with officers now...


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 7, 2007)

When did this happen?  Are they still a part of the 75th?


----------



## EATIII (Feb 7, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> When did this happen?  Are they still a part of the 75th?



Yes,still in/at Rgt HQ.just Expanding to Accommodate the OP Tempo.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 7, 2007)

I guess Ill have to change the name of the forum title lol


----------



## EATIII (Feb 7, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> I guess Ill have to change the name of the forum title lol



Just Wait till Socom takes control of the BSB's "LRS" your gonna love That .LOL


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 7, 2007)

hey I told you I'd have no problem adding them if they did ;)


----------



## EATIII (Feb 7, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> hey I told you I'd have no problem adding them if they did ;)



All good no dig intended:doh: But it is going to Happen in Oct,or so I've been Hearing.It only Makes sense.


----------



## AWP (Feb 7, 2007)

Eyes said:
			
		

> Off subject but CA (Civil Affairs) has been removed from USASOC...



All but the 96th CA BDE.


----------



## Mav (Feb 7, 2007)

Ehhh USASOC is for geeks, anyway...


----------



## Mav (Feb 7, 2007)

And SOCOM is for people who don't know any better.... :>


----------



## Max Power (Feb 7, 2007)

No dig intended, but...



EATIII said:


> But it is going to Happen in Oct,or so I've been Hearing.


From who?


EATIII said:


> It only Makes sense.


How so?


----------



## EATIII (Feb 7, 2007)

Max Power said:


> No dig intended, but...
> 
> 
> From who?
> ...



Oh my young Jedi,If I told you I would Haft to Kill Myself.
How so.Well I Cant speak for MI not getting Utilized like they Should,or Commanders not knowing how to utilize them to his advantage.But LRS has never
been used to it's full Potential,or even close to Potential Because of Command not understanding How or choosing not to Utilize Them.

Now with the Deactivation of All but 5 LRS Units,and Coupling them with the new BSB it only Makes sense to Have them in Socom Where some of the Units currently Are in.


----------



## Max Power (Feb 7, 2007)

EATIII said:


> Oh my young Jedi,If I told you I would Haft to Kill Myself.
> How so.Well I Cant speak for MI not getting Utilized like they Should,or Commanders not knowing how to utilize them to his advantage.But LRS has never
> been used to it's full Potential,or even close to Potential Because of Command not understanding How or choosing not to Utilize Them.
> 
> Now with the Deactivation of All but 5 LRS Units,and Coupling them with the new BSB it only Makes sense to Have them in Socom Where some of the Units currently Are in.



Now, you are the guy in LRS so I will defer to your greatness if need be, but I fail to understand your argument for why LRS should be part of SOCOM.  LRS is a tactical asset, just like a Scout PLT, just at a different echelon.  Why would SOCOM absorb a unit with a tactical role?  Especially since it already has SF, the SEAL Teams, and various SMUs either solely dedicated to strategic reconnaissance, or having strategic recon as part of their mission statement?


----------



## EATIII (Feb 7, 2007)

Max Power said:


> Now, you are the guy in LRS so I will defer to your greatness if need be, but I fail to understand your argument for why LRS should be part of SOCOM.  LRS is a tactical asset, just like a Scout PLT, just at a different echelon.  Why would SOCOM absorb a unit with a tactical role?  Especially since it already has SF, the SEAL Teams, and various SMUs either solely dedicated to strategic reconnaissance, or having strategic recon as part of their mission statement?



The Exact Way you have posed your Question is the Reason LRS is not,and Has not been utilized in the Way it is intended,and can add to a Commander's Tool Box.This is Precisely the Reason it needs to be controlled and Mission Tasked when and Where we can Have a Dynamic Effect on the Battlefield.

It wasn't that long Ago,that a career in SOCOM was a Dead End,Why, Because
they weren't understood.Now They are performing Missions that were always on the Back Burner.Give some Time and study the Capability's Of a LRS Unit,you just may want to give it a Try yourself.


----------



## EATIII (Feb 7, 2007)

Shit,I almost Forgot.The reason for the increase is Due to the Amount of DA Missions RRD was and doing.The whole scope of their Mission Has changed in some Respects that They do a Whole lot more than just "Recon/set up DZ's and LZ's.Hell Back in the Old Days their wasn't even a Recon Unit Organic to a Company,now they Have their own PLT For Each Batt.Not to be confused with RRD/RRC


----------



## Mav (Feb 7, 2007)

Until you find out how absolutely miserable it is dealing with SOCOM :/


----------



## AWP (Feb 7, 2007)

Eyes said:
			
		

> We've got plenty of former SOC troops from multiple branches in our ranks that understand it fully because they're in the mix doing the deed...
> 
> SF / SEALs are  busy with other missions and that is one of the best reasons to do a hand over of a big chunk of the strategic recon to LRS to which they are already fully capable. LRS is a huge asset to the Army but unfortunately when they get deployed the either have a command that doesn't understand their capabilities and how to effectively utilize them and/or they have a command that is of the LEG variety with a huge case of "penis envy" and, when they can, want to shit on those that have strived to do more then they... It's been a real loose-loose situation all the way around.
> 
> ...



Watching a war from the forest level I like this post. Too much DA, not enough SR.


----------



## Max Power (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey, you guys are the ones in the LRS unit, so I will go with what you say.  Anything more would be viewed, most likely, as just plain old shit stirring.

But that doesn't mean I buy it...


----------



## EATIII (Feb 7, 2007)

Max Power said:


> Hey, you guys are the ones in the LRS unit, so I will go with what you say.  Anything more would be viewed, most likely, as just plain old shit stirring.
> 
> But that doesn't mean I buy it...



The Facts Mam,just the Facts,nothing to sell except when you do your Brief Back To the CG.yes done that a few Times.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 8, 2007)

I may be way off base here, but what you are saying is that LRS will be absorbed by USASOC, but will still be used as a recon element by the conventional army?


----------



## 104TN (Feb 9, 2007)

EATIII said:
			
		

> Maybe that Is The Plan,To Incorporate Us Into Their Assets.



Enthusiasm and capability are two entirely different things. A willingness to perform a mission doesn't qualify a group to perform it. Not to knock LRS (because I know a bunch of good dudes doing it on AD that are stellar performers who fulfill their rolls impeccably), but the level of training and caliber of soldier organic to a RA LRS unit doesn't warrant integration into those pre-existing SOF assets you mention above.

I also think it is completely feasible that with the development of RSTAs and the re-hashing of P-finder units, what LRS is and does, or even if it continues to be, could very well change in the near future. My non-hacking $0.02.


----------



## Dumb Grunt (Feb 9, 2007)

I think Eyes is very correct in his assessment of this thread.  I have seen, heard and participated in way too many rock throwing contests on line and IRL with exactly the premise of "cooler than you" arising in this thread.  In an effort to steer a bit off topic...when you've bitten off way more than you can chew and it's just a few minutes till you're out of rounds, you've been out of water for a day and you are short of everything but incoming...it doesn't matter who comes to get you or what patch they are wearing or who their higher headquarters is...so if they are in your AO, treat 'em good regardless.

To steer back on target...RRC is getting sorta big, and although they are "company", from what I can see, I think they are being used more as a pool of resources than a unit.  I might be totally off base, though.

-STS


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 9, 2007)

Dumb Grunt said:


> with exactly the premise of "cooler than you" arising in this thread.


 

I'm not seeing that at all. Don't stir shit unless you can provide an example of it. 

Usually I like keeping threads open until they die, but this is one of those cases where people start making accusations/incinuations which ultimately leds to its closing.


(I deleted the rest of this thread, you can hash out your arguements via PM. Respect each other and at the same time realize what the purpose of this site it. *If any Mods respond to this I will delete you too. End of story*)


----------

